# Starter rope, pull cord.



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Amsteel is awesome for abrasion resistance. Just get the same diameter as your current cord.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Always thought of Amsteel (and other super strong lines) in terms of winch lines. Found they make lots of smaller diameter versions. Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

look for someone throwing out an old mower in your area pull the cord out all the way and cut it close to the mower.
tie a small knot at the end and now you have a pull cord.


----------

